# Tyrian Distortion



## Mourguitars (Oct 16, 2019)

Spent a week figuring how i was going to build this one , took some thinking a forum member suggested using sockets vs the way the build doc's recommend , did a mock up it looked awesome and a great idea...its a very tight build !

I reversed the IC's when putting in ( thanks for pointing that out  Cybercow ! )...very rookie mistake and it blew the 10R.

Replaced the R2 Cybercow suggested check C2 and C4 so i replaced them..i unsoldered the IC put in new ones the right way...put in the LED (see below) and it worked !

Sounds Awesome ! Its a very quite pedal for having all the gain you will need...Other than my mistakes, i learned from them and glad i can unsolder in tight spots I'm glad this one is done !



https://imgur.com/LEBcREr




https://imgur.com/7PN3Uk4




https://imgur.com/R35lN2q


Used sockets to put in the second IC....



https://imgur.com/e6xkFcO


This took some work, used header pins to connect to the board and used sockets underneath for the LED..it would have been tuff soldering it in..i often get this LED wrong and is the last thing i do...some builds I've done it is reversed from the norm...

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks good, is that a 1590 enclosure?


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks Barry 

125B


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice one. Glad the socket trick worked out!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Nice one. Glad the socket trick worked out!



Yea man ....great suggestion you came up with !  That’s pretty trick !

Lol..you did tell me to flip the IC around and I did....but installed it the other way....face palm


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 17, 2019)

Haha! Shit happens man


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 17, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Haha! Shit happens man




Live and learn...had a great out come !

Lol


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

Great photos.  Those 2 ICs really like each other!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 23, 2019)

Pretty work !

Nice idea !

Mike


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 23, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Great photos.  Those 2 ICs really like each other!



You still need to nip the inside corners to make room


----------



## dinkyguitar (Mar 21, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Spent a week figuring how i was going to build this one , took some thinking a forum member suggested using sockets vs the way the build doc's recommend , did a mock up it looked awesome and a great idea...its a very tight build !
> 
> I reversed the IC's when putting in ( thanks for pointing that out  Cybercow ! )...very rookie mistake and it blew the 10R.
> 
> ...



Hi,

New to the forum and was looking into building one of these.

Where did you buy those white and red caps from?

dinky,


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 21, 2020)

dinkyguitar said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum and was looking into building one of these.
> 
> ...








__





						Electronic Parts Online Store - Tayda Electronics
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Mike


----------



## dinkyguitar (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks...

Looking over your build pics, why use a different capacitors for C27 & C11? Why those yellow 100p instead of the WIMA's?


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey DKG !     Welcome to the forum...

I just order parts off the build sheets and followed what's silk screened on the PCB , those spots called for the P's that are yellow or blue i have some that are light brown ect ...diffrent mfg. 

Personally i like the WIMA's , but when i  started out ...i bought a massive order from Tayda,  i just went down the page list and bought all values in quan...alot were different in the Poly film caps..WIMA's are like .34 cents vs .06-10 cents each for like the KEMET's ( i like that i can read the value's on the top ) or the Grey ARCOTRONICS...the grey mfg has more values just not as pretty !

Starting out i wanted to have all parts on hand...shipping is expensive on just a few penny parts if you missed a few, so i made a small investment at first , then when reordering if in stock i went with the WIMA's on the most popular values

That little investment helped out when repairing / working on my rack effect gear that's getting old..i have the parts on hand

As far as subbing the pF with a NF...that i don't know...i think some on here do , members are quite helpful here on the forum and maybe someone else can chime in...good question !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

I have caps of the same value from different manufacturers and they're different colors.  I try to mix them up to make the board pretty. KEMET, WIMA, AVX all make good capacitors.


----------



## dinkyguitar (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks Mike....much appreciate it.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 22, 2020)

Looking good!


----------

